# UMass/Boston Police Officer (5 Opennings)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LOOK WOODY, NO SSPO!!!!

*University Police Officer (5 Openings)*
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts - Boston*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/29/2021

Type:
Full-Time

*General Summary of Position:*
Massachusetts General Laws chapter 75, section 32A and, chapter 90C grants police officers appointed by the Board of Trustees of the University of Massachusetts the same authority, immunities and privileges as duly appointed and qualified police officers acting elsewhere in the commonwealth.
All full-time police officers appointed to the University police department by the Board of Trustees must satisfactorily complete a prescribed course of study approved by the Municipal Police Training Committee or the Department of the State Police.
Appointees for this position shall complete an approved Municipal Police Training Academy. Contingent upon successful completion of the training academy, appointee(s) shall be considered probationary through twelve (12) continuous months of service, beginning on the date the appointee(s) report for duty.
*Examples of Duties:*

Perform a full range of law enforcement functions, including, but not limited to: 
Patrol of all buildings and grounds owned, used, leased or controlled by the University;
Enforcement of criminal and traffic laws of the Commonwealth and rules and regulations of the University;
Related duties as required.
*Minimum Qualifications:*
Applicants must:

Be 21 years of age by academy start date;
Must have high school diploma or equivalent;
Possess a valid Massachusetts Driver’s License by date of hire;
Be capable of obtaining a Massachusetts Class A License to Carry Firearms Permit at the time of appointment;
Be able to successfully complete a background check;
Be able to successfully complete the requirements of the Physical Agility Test (PAT);
Be able to successfully complete psychological evaluation test;
Be able to successfully complete a 26-week Municipal Police Training Academy;
Be able to successfully complete an in-house 8-week post-academy field training program. 
Ability to communicate effectively, both orally and in writing;
Ability to work at any hour and in all weather conditions;
Ability to learn and demonstrate job requirements after being trained;
Ability to maintain good order and acceptable personal demeanor under periods of stress, verbal and physical abuse, danger, and emotional tension;
Physical ability and alertness necessary to perform duties.
*Application Instructions: *
Please apply online with your resume, cover letter and list of three professional work references.
Review of candidates will begin following the application closing date.
Grade: 15E
Hourly Rate: $26.41
*All official salary offers must be approved by Human Resources.
APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts - Boston

Online App. Form:
http://employmentopportunities.umb.edu/boston/en-us/job/507464?lApplicationSubSourceID=11250

Apply through Institution's Website


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

One of the only jobs I’ve seen recently where you don’t have to already have academy certification. Looks like a great opportunity for someone looking to break into the field.


----------



## Glock48 (Jul 9, 2020)

Seeing as SSPO is an irrelevant term post-police reform, not entirely surprising to no longer see it in postings.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Glock48 said:


> Seeing as SSPO is an irrelevant term post-police reform, not entirely surprising to no longer see it in postings.


SSPO was never applicable to UMass.

It absolutely will be relevant going forward, that’s where private universities and colleges (Boston University, Boston College, etc.) get their main law enforcement authority.


----------



## Glock48 (Jul 9, 2020)

Roy Fehler said:


> SSPO was never applicable to UMass.
> 
> It absolutely will be relevant going forward, that’s where private universities and colleges (Boston University, Boston College, etc.) get their main law enforcement authority.


You're correct, I misspoke, I was referring to the certification as opposed to the statute governing authority.


----------

